# Kaufberatung Peripherie



## MichaelG (22. Juli 2016)

Da sich nun anscheinend auch langsam die Peripheriekomponenten verabschieden hätte ich gern Vorschläge zum Thema Maus und Headset. Meine Logitech Tastatur G19S habe ich - da diese sich gestern unbedingt in Teilen verabschieden mußte (2-3 wichtige Tasten funktionslos) - bereits heute durch eine mechanische Tastatur (Roccat Ryos Mk. Glow) ersetzt. Das Display der Logitech habe ich nie wirklich genutzt aber die non mechanic-Tastaturen von Logitech haben auch echt in der Qualität eingebüßt. Früher hatte ich so eine Tastatur 10 Jahre. Die letzten beiden Logitech-Tastaturen der G-Serie kamen jeweils nicht mal auf 5 Jahre. Daher bin ich auf eine mechanische Tastatur gegangen. Und bei dem Angebot (keine 80 EUR für die Glow) konnte ich schlußendlich nicht nein sagen.

Jetzt fehlen mir noch Vorschläge zum Thema Maus und Headset. Die Maus die ich aktuell habe (Logitech G502) ist mir trotz niedriger DPI-Einstellung zu aggressiv und stellenweise auch gefühlt inkonsistent. Insbesondere bei Spielen wie Warthunder merke ich, daß die Maus viel zu aggressiv und nicht präzise reagiert trotz niedriger dpi. Was wäre aktuell an Mäusen auf dem Markt die etwas taugen ? Bitte nicht nur 2 Tasten mit Wheel aber auch keine globige MMO-Maus. Etwas dazwischen mit DPI-Anpassung und eventuell auch Gewichtstarierung. Oder kann man an der 502 iergend etwas verändern, daß die Einstellung besser "paßt". ?

Beim Headset hab ich ein Roccat Kulo 7.1 Einziger Nachteil ist, daß ich bei Wechsel von Lautsprecher auf Headset und umgekehrt ständig manuell den Treiber verstellen muß (ist wohl der Sourround-Funktion des Headsets geschuldet). Oder ist die Kulo von Headsets gesehen aktuell eine gute Lösung ?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlen mir noch Vorschläge zum Thema Maus und Headset. Die Maus die ich aktuell habe (Logitech G502) ist mir trotz niedriger DPI-Einstellung zu aggressiv und stellenweise auch gefühlt inkonsistent. Insbesondere bei Spielen wie Warthunder merke ich, daß die Maus viel zu aggressiv und nicht präzise reagiert trotz niedriger dpi. Was wäre aktuell an Mäusen auf dem Markt die etwas taugen ? Bitte nicht nur 2 Tasten mit Wheel aber auch keine globige MMO-Maus. Etwas dazwischen mit DPI-Anpassung und eventuell auch Gewichtstarierung. Oder kann man an der 502 iergend etwas verändern, daß die Einstellung besser "paßt". ?


 also, ich hab die 405 und keinerlei Probleme, und ich mag es auch nicht, wenn man nur kurz zuckt und der Cursor dann schon am anderen Ende des Monitors ist ^^ kann es sein, dass du die DPI zwar gespeichert hast, aber über DPI-Wahltaste an der Maus den Eintrag aktiv hast, wo dann doch zb 5000 dpi aktiv sind? Es sind ja mehrere Speicherplätze, die man dann durchschalten kann. UND auch im Spiel mal nachsehen, da kann man auch den generellen Speed oft umstellen. Und auch bei Windows in den Mauseigenschaften.




> Beim Headset hab ich ein Roccat Kulo 7.1 Einziger Nachteil ist, daß ich bei Wechsel von Lautsprecher auf Headset und umgekehrt ständig manuell den Treiber verstellen muß (ist wohl der Sourround-Funktion des Headsets geschuldet). Oder ist die Kulo von Headsets gesehen aktuell eine gute Lösung ?


 kommt auf Dein Budget an. Das Kulo hat USB, das IST also eine Soundkarte, daher musst du halt umswitchen. Du könntest auch ein Headset ohne USB holen plus ne Soundkarte, die auch Surround über Stereo darstellen kann, dann musst du nicht mehr umschalten. Allerdings MÜSSTE eigentlich automatisch der Lautsprecher aktiv werden, sobald das du das Headset absteckst - ist das bei Dir nicht so?


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juli 2016)

Eben nicht. Grund soll die 7.1 Funktion der Kulo sein. Was die Maus betrifft so schau ich mit der Einstellung wie die Sau ins Uhrwerk.

Im Spiel ist die Mauseinstellung niedrig und der dpi-Schalter auf 1. Trotzdem ist die Maus hypernervös. Muß da wohl mal in der Software nachsehen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Grund soll die 7.1 Funktion der Kulo sein.


 was meinst du jetzt? ^^  Das Kulo hat doch USB, oder? Und genau DAS ist, WEIL da eine Soundkarte drin ist - die erzeugt das 7.1 ja überhaupt erst. Das ist kein echtes 7.1, sondern ein softwaresimulierter Surroundmix, der auf Stereokopfhörern funktioniert. 





> Im Spiel ist die Mauseinstellung niedrig und der dpi-Schalter auf 1. Trotzdem ist die Maus hypernervös. Muß da wohl mal in der Software nachsehen.


 Teste auch mal eine andere Auflagefläche - vlt hat es ja auch damit zu tun?


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juli 2016)

Wie gesagt mein Kumpel sein Logitech-Headset hat auch USB und da schaltet es sich brav von Box auf Headset automatisch um. Ich hab die Info mit dem nicht Umschalten nur bei Google gefunden wo die dieser simulierten 7.1 Funktion die Schuld zuschieben, daß man die Treibereinstellung manuell machen muß.

Aber mal kurz zur 502 nochmal. Mit den beiden Schaltern vor dem Wheel kann ich nur die Profile wechseln ? Wie kann ich dann innerhalb des gewählten Profils die dpi Einstellungen ändern ? Hab z.B. in Profil 3 5 Stufen festgelegt. Weiß aber nicht wie ich während des Spiels diese Stufen umswitchen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wie gesagt mein Kumpel sein Logitech-Headset hat auch USB und da schaltet es sich brav von Box auf Headset automatisch um.


 und das Logitech hat auch Surround? Wenn nein: es kann halt gut sein, wenn du Surround nutzt, dass Windows gggf auf Surround eingestellt bleibt, selbst wenn du das USB-Headset absteckst. 






> Aber mal kurz zur 502 nochmal. Mit den beiden Schaltern vor dem Wheel kann ich nur die Profile wechseln ? Wie kann ich dann innerhalb des gewählten Profils die dpi Einstellungen ändern ? Hab z.B. in Profil 3 5 Stufen festgelegt. Weiß aber nicht wie ich während des Spiels diese Stufen umswitchen kann.


 diese beiden Tasten direkt vorne seitlich an der linken Maustaste, die sind zum hoch- und runterschalten der DPI-Stufen innerhalb eines Profiles gedacht. Mein Verdacht war da, dass du vlt. einfach nicht tief genug runtergeschaltet hast. Wie viel dpi hast du denn für die niedrigste Stufe eingestellt?


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juli 2016)

Meine Einstellungen hab ich jetzt geändert auf 2000, 4500, 6500, 9000 und 12000. Hoffe mal, daß das Profil dann im Gros alles abdeckt. Unterlage ist die originale Kunststoffmatte von Logitech.

Schade ist, daß es keine dpi-Stufen-LED gibt. Nur  das Profil wird angezeigt.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Meine Einstellungen hab ich jetzt geändert auf 2000, 4500, 6500, 9000 und 12000. Hoffe mal, daß das Profil dann im Gros alles abdeckt. Unterlage ist die originale Kunststoffmatte von Logitech.
> 
> Schade ist, daß es keine dpi-Stufen-LED gibt. Nur  das Profil wird angezeigt.


  2000 kann sogar schon zu viel sein. 12000 ist eh irre, das ist eher für Marketing  ich hab nie mehr als 5000 eingestellt, das ist das Maximum, was für mich selbst bei einem schnellen Shooter noch akzeptabel ist.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juli 2016)

Du meinst also eher 500, 1000, 2000, 3000 und 5000?


----------



## svd (22. Juli 2016)

Brauchst du überhaupt so viele Stufen?

Ich hab bei der G302 derer zwei eingestellt. 1600 für den täglichen Gebrauch und 4000, was dem Maximum entspricht.
So weiß ich auch ohne Status-LED, in welcher Einstellung ich mich befinde. 

Aber wenn du mehrere Stufen möchtest, würde ich vlt "klassischere" Werte wählen, zB. 800, 1600, 3200, 4500, 6000?


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juli 2016)

Wie gesagt keine Ahnung. Diese manuelle Zuordnung ist für mich echt neu.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Du meinst also eher 500, 1000, 2000, 3000 und 5000?


 Teste halt mal, welcher höchste Wert für DICH überhaupt noch Sinn macht - den würde ich dann als zweithöchsten wählen, als höchsten dann noch mal 1000 mehr, FALLS du das doch mal brauchst. Und als niedrigsten ruhig sogar nur 300 oder so, was du dann zB in Grafikprogrammen gut verwenden kannst, wo du wirklich auch mal nur EIN Pixel weitergehen willst. 

also zb 300 und 4000 ist für Dich das Minimum/Maximum, dann stellst du halt 300, 900, 1800, 4000 und 5000 ein. Oder statt 1800 auch 2000, oder statt 4000 erstmal nur 3500.

Da brauchst du Dir aber auch keinen MEGA Kopf drum machen - ob nun zB 1800 oder 2000, da merkst du eh keinen Unterschied.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juli 2016)

Thx. Meine Vorgänger-Mäuse waren da simpler.


----------

